# Are wives okay with the emotional prostitution barber shop?



## LongWalk

A few years ago when I went back to the old home town to help my elderly mother take care of my father, who is suffering from Alzheimer's, she told me to take him to a particular barbershop, his favorite (see above photo).

The place was expensive. All of the barbers were some combination of good looking, sexy and warm. They play up to the male ego. The haircut, open razor shave, hot towel, shoulder massage were an important part of the service. There was one more aspect of it: emotional flattery. These women routinely carress customer so that he feels like he is sexy dude.

The women working there are in some sense emotional prostitutes; they are professionally nice to men for the money. My mother told me I had to tip them. My dad even had his favorite barber. She remembered him and was pretty personal.

For some reason my mother had also taken my father to a barbershop called "Love's", just a few blocks from the capitol building of our rust belt state. That place was completely out of character for my parents. It was good quality but for the working class people living our depressed city. The staff and customers were a mix of black and white. It was cheaper. The conversation was more spontaneous.

Out of curiosity I once took my dad to the place across the street. It was for the elderly who were pinching pennies. My father, demented though he was, afterwards informed my mother that I had taken him to a strange place. He would have explained that we were slumming it, but Alzheimer's stole his vocabulary. All he could do was laugh.

One thing was clear. The key difference between these places is the male ego boost service factor. 

What do you think about the barbershops with only young women as employees? Would it be okay for your husband to layout extra money for that kind of treatment?

Even if there is no actually sex, is it right for a husband to go back to same woman for the same emotional stroking?


----------



## over20

My Dh shaves at home as well.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Where I live, there are a couple places like this, and then also some where you can get your haircut by a topless chick. It can cost $200 and up.

I can totally understand wanting to do this...but I haven't and wouldn't. 

And my husband just wouldn't spend that kind of money on a haircut, even for that level of service.


----------



## tom67

Ahh where is place?


----------



## Anon Pink

We have such a place 10 minutes from us and I actually sent my husband there and he has been going there for two years now. FINALLY he gets his hair cut on time! And it's a decent cut to boot! It's all good from where I sit.


----------



## Thor

I go to Fantastic Sam's, a chain hair salon for men and women. They charge about $13 for a haircut, so it is decidedly lower scale. All the employees are women. We always have a nice conversation, and they always are trying to be pleasant to the customers.

I don't see what the big deal is other than your place charges way too much to get a haircut and pleasant conversation from a pretty woman.


----------



## LongWalk

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Thankfully my husband shaves his own face.... but I can understand going back to the same hair stylist every time. You have your favorite...they know what you want. Now if I walk in and she is pressing her boobs up against him...there could be trouble


Of course some of them press their boobs against the customers. The tips are better.

I don't know if they are allowed to date the customers. No doubt it is an endless soap opera as they dissect each others personal lives.


----------



## Maricha75

No way. I cut my husband's hair and he shaves himself. If he is ever unable to shave himself, that will fall to me. But, no, caressing my husband would not be ok with me.


----------



## Blondilocks

Some of these places are pretty low-rent. Used to send my husband to an upscale salon where the stylists were all men and the shaves and manicures (with hand massage) were performed by women.

He enjoyed it, and I enjoyed watching him prance around like a prize poodle (he looked absolutely gorgeous!). It did take him a few times to get comfortable with all the attention, though.


----------



## Cletus

Good thing the question wasn't loaded with an incendiary headline.


----------



## Philat

What does that say on her shirt? "Where guys get their ha..."? Hope the next letter is "i" not "r".


----------



## Faithful Wife

This is not the one near me but....

Barber Babes is Brisbanes ONLY Topless Barber Shop! We have FULLY Qualified Hairdressers who are VERY skilled at hair, yet are GORGEOUS & work TOPLESS


----------



## yeah_right

My regular hairstylist is a very hot dude. I had never considered that it might be emotional prostitution when he's giving me a shampoo and scalp massage.


----------



## ConanHub

Geesh! You mean having sex with my stylist isn't OK? 
Just kidding. When I was younger I didn't notice. Now I see mostly women and a lot of flirting going on. Most of them are young enough to be my daughter so the conversation is friendly but definitely kept on an older man/younger woman level.

My wife keeps her I on me occasionally and I just smile and make sure to give her some love as we are walking out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974

tom67 said:


> Ahh where is place?


Also want to know. Adding it to next years Christmas list:rofl:


----------



## alte Dame

I don't like this.


----------



## LongWalk

Their website


----------



## jdd

I cut my own hair. I'd say if the woman is really okay with her man going to this type of place then it's okay. It's up to the couple to mutually decide where their boundaries are at.


----------



## Sandfly

I don't like it either.

Am I the only one here who isn't trying to hook up with someone trained to use stabby and cutty things?

So... where do you guys like to holiday, shark infested waters?


----------



## Anon Pink

Sandfly said:


> I don't like it either.
> 
> Am I the only one here who isn't trying to hook up with someone trained to use stabby and cutty things?
> 
> So... where do you guys like to holiday, shark infested waters?


Not into knife play eh?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Those kind of barbers know how to give a guy a clean shave. If he brings home that clean shave and the stroked ego, why not?

Maybe if someone has issues with it, learn how to play barber shop.

Honestly, women go to spas to feel good and get their egos stroked, why should it be any different for men?


----------



## Sandfly

Anon Pink said:


> Not into knife play eh?


I've actually got an allergy to metal, sharpened metal.

It only affects my testicles, but that's reason enough to avoid naked contact with experts in sharpened-metal management.


----------



## Anon Pink

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Those kind of barbers know how to give a guy a clean shave. If he brings home that clean shave and the stroked ego, why not?
> 
> Maybe if someone has issues with it, learn how to play barber shop.
> 
> Honestly, women go to spas to feel good and get their egos stroked, why should it be any different for men?


Exactly! Besides, H always comes home randy...win win!


----------



## SpinDaddy

*Howdy LongWalk:*

In my book it’s about the same as the overpriced salon with flaming gay guys that tell all the women how “mhavalous” they look. 

What’s the difference neither your Alzheimer’s bedeviled Dad nor the frumpy middle-aged woman with the famously coifed hair and matching mani and pedi are going to be getting any?

But at least they walk away feeling better about themselves and I don’t see a whole lot wrong with that.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Those kind of barbers know how to give a guy a clean shave. If he brings home that clean shave and the stroked ego, why not?
> 
> Maybe if someone has issues with it, learn how to play barber shop.
> 
> Honestly, women go to spas to feel good and get their egos stroked, why should it be any different for men?


Hmmm....what if the spas women go to were stocked with hetero Chippendales types dudes giving all the treatments????

Is there such a place?

WHERE?!?!

No?

Damn.

Never mind.


----------



## TiggyBlue

FrenchFry said:


> Sign me up for that spa too, please.


Yh I think I just found a second business :smthumbup:
Don't worry Frenchy friends a discount


----------



## Maricha75

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Those kind of barbers know how to give a guy a clean shave. If he brings home that clean shave and the stroked ego, why not?
> 
> Maybe if someone has issues with it, learn how to play barber shop.


Why not? Hmmm...costs too much. Why spend hundreds of dollars on something I can do for him, myself? (I stated above that I cut his hair for him. He prefers to shave himself). Even so, if he were to go somewhere to get his hair cut, it wouldn't be one of those over priced places anyway. It's ridiculous to pay that much for a shave and a haircut. 



Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Honestly, women go to spas to feel good and get their egos stroked, why should it be any different for men?


Well, no worries there, either. I've never been to one. Really, I can do without it. Money better spent on necessities.


----------



## Maricha75

Faithful Wife said:


> Hmmm....what if the spas women go to were stocked with hetero Chippendales types dudes giving all the treatments????


Even worse. No man has any business putting his hands on me in an intimate manner, except my husband. The only exceptions have been doctors/nurses, and only in a clinical setting.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Me too, dear...I was just kidding. It would be funny to think about the lines of ladies at such a place though!


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> Me too, dear...I was just kidding. It would be funny to think about the lines of ladies at such a place though!


LOL! I just pictured that. Pretty scandalous But I think the place would make a killing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

I cut my SO's hair and shape his beard. He gets his very own lap dancing stylist, and it doesn't cost him a bean


----------



## ConanHub

Cosmos said:


> I cut my SO's hair and shape his beard. He gets his very own lap dancing stylist, and it doesn't cost him a bean


That is awesome! My wife doesn't like to do hair or shave me but she loves to give me a manicure and sometimes the lap dance is well. Serving someone seems to be an incredible seduction technique.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

Sandfly said:


> I don't like it either.
> 
> Am I the only one here who isn't trying to hook up with someone trained to use stabby and cutty things?
> 
> So... where do you guys like to holiday, shark infested waters?


:iagree::iagree:

That thing looks disturbing on so many levels.

Why would I pay a strange twenty something yr old girl, possibly with a ton of resentment for anything with a beard and testicles , $100.00 to put a razor to my neck?


Lol, those guys don't really understand what life is worth.

The only woman that I allow to put a sharp instrument to my neck is my wife.
And most times when she's shaving me , she straddles my lap and I'm in a blissful trance.



I see a few women comparing it to their male hairdresser.
Hello ladies!
Would you allow your hairdresser to put a razor to your neck?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

When we first got married I went to a barber in our little town. She was new and had just started her own shop. At the end of the haircut she massaged my shoulders. This was really nice. She didn't look like the barbers in the pictures here though. She looked more like my mother (I was 22 or 23). I went home and told my wife what had happened. I used her for a year or so, then changed jobs and started going to a guy near my job.

After college I worked with a guy who always got his hair cut at the sky scraper next door. His "stylist" was a Seagal (a Seattle Seahawks cheerleader). I think he was spending something like $100 each time back in 1997. I thought, hmm maybe I should try that. So I made an appointment. But when I showed up I ended up getting a gay dude caressing my hair. This is the story of my life lol.

So I went back to my regular barber. He's a dude too. He's about 80 years old and an ex marine. Shaves my neck with a straight razer.


----------



## COGypsy

My ex went to a men's salon downtown all the time. Not really a boobalicious place, but specialized in men's haircuts and grooming.

I was eternally grateful to whoever it was that explained that nose, eyebrow and ear hair grooming was not an optional part of the service! 

Seriously though, he loved it there and most of the women that worked there at the time were cop wives, so they didn't put up with too much "frisky" behavior. Never worried me at all.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Do you all (anyone) have bikini baristas where you are? That one cracks me up.


----------



## COGypsy

We had one by my old house for a while. It lasted through a summer and part of fall before it closed for some reason...??

Can't image what it could have been that was the problem. Making boiling hot drinks half-naked or working half-naked during a Colorado autumn with a door opening and closing all the time??


----------



## Faithful Wife

Let us know if you want investors, I'm in.

I think it should be co-ed and gay friendly, too, though. Lets be fair to everyone who wants to be surrounded by hotties getting a haircut and pedicure!


----------



## Faithful Wife

(again...joking, joking)


----------



## Faithful Wife

Well you know how *I* would want to see it...but I'm pretty sure I'd be the only patron...but the staff would look something like this...

"Peanut Butter" by RuPaul featuring Big Freedia - YouTube


:lol:


----------



## Faithful Wife

Warning...don't watch that video if you don't enjoy being shocked by freaks!


----------



## TiggyBlue

Faithful Wife said:


> Well you know how *I* would want to see it...but I'm pretty sure I'd be the only patron...but the staff would look something like this...
> 
> "Peanut Butter" by RuPaul featuring Big Freedia - YouTube
> 
> 
> :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FrenchFry said:


> I have a male manicurist with a dremel and tiny pointy scissors, does that count?
> 
> Really though, these women all have licences and are professionals. I don't think you really have to worry about them stabbing you...
> 
> unless, you know. You start grabbing them.


What could go wrong?


----------



## TiggyBlue

FrenchFry said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> However, would it be more along the lines of hottie barbershops where there are mostly conservative uniforms or bikini baristas where the outfits are skimpier and themed?
> 
> Decisions decisions.


That's where market research comes in.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

COGypsy said:


> Can't image what it could have been that was the problem. Making boiling hot drinks half-naked or working half-naked during a Colorado autumn with a door opening and closing all the time??


Wouldn't that be better than naked from the waist down male baristas making frozen frappes? "Like a frightened turtle".


----------



## soccermom2three

We have SportsClips around here. All the barbers are women. I think it's a bit lower end than the place stated in the OP. I lol'd at the main page of the website. There's a photo of a dad giving a high five to his son in the barber chair getting a haircut by a hot chick. The dad's face cracked me up.

Haircut, Scalp Massage, Beard Trim, Shoulder Massage | Sport Clips

My husband shaves at home or work and goes to a traditional barber for his hair cut.


----------



## samyeagar

I spoke with my STBW about this last night and her response was very interesting. She doesn't have a problem, and in fact enjoys it on a certain level when we go to the strip club and a stripper rubs her boobs in my face, but she wouldn't like me going to a place like this AT ALL. In fact, she doesn't really like watching another woman cutting my hair. It make her feel jealous, uncomfortable, it's too intimate of contact for her to feel comfortable with.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Aw sam...that's sweet.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Come to think about it, I think my H would say the same about a girl cutting my hair. But he never comes with me so he doesn't have to see it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I think the only reason it might bother me is bc I would feel he was going bc he wasn't getting a proper stroking(ego of course) at home.


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> Aw sam...that's sweet.


I thought so too. It actually made me feel good to hear her say something like that. I have noticed that the longer we have been together, she's been slowly showing more mate guarding behavior and that has helped me feel more confident and desired in our relationship.


----------



## samyeagar

FrenchFry said:


> *Hah, and really one of the biggest reasons I'd be cool with this is because my husband's ego is so large that me stroking it 24/7 might not be enough*. :rofl:
> 
> He would also be okay with me going to the Peanut Butter Jelly Pedi-spa because "a place where men worship your feet and you don't have to talk to them sounds right up your alley."
> 
> wahahaha. He loves me.


That's kind of the opposite of one of the biggest reasons my STBW IS uncomfortable with it. My ego for the most part is very grounded, and she notices women flirting with me very consistently, and I am totally oblivious to it. She's said in all seriousness that she's worried that one day I am going to wake up and notice...


----------



## Faithful Wife

It wouldn't bother me for my H to go to the haircut place as described in the first post, because I would know none of those women have any real interest in the patrons (with maybe only a few exceptions). But any woman who had a real interest and attraction to my H, heck no she wouldn't be playing with his hair or touching him or stroking his ego or anything else. Back off beeyotch!!!


----------



## doubletrouble

Let's see, I shave myself, thanks, and W cuts my hair. I stay out of harm's way in both scenarios. 

We have not only bikini baristas, but some are topless. And it was recently revealed (pun) that some were in fact nude.


----------



## the2ofus

We have the lingerie barista with pasty Friday. I hear their coffee is terrible. I can't imagine working in one of those stands fully clothed in the winter here let alone almost naked.


----------



## Theseus

samyeagar said:


> In fact, she doesn't really like watching another woman cutting my hair. It make her feel jealous, uncomfortable, it's too intimate of contact for her to feel comfortable with.



Ahh....but you should tell her that's exactly the point. How many heterosexual guys are supposed to be "comfortable with" a *MAN* giving them "intimate contact"??

I prefer a woman, even an unattractive woman, pressing up against me instead of a man any day of the week. Crazy me. 

I go to a similar place called "knockouts" and they do a hell of a good job. And they only charge about $20 or so (about $28 after tip), not $100 as some people have been saying.


----------



## catfan

Never ever heard of a thing like this, so happy to live in The Netherlands and don't have to live with such sexist things


----------



## JCD

Anon Pink said:


> We have such a place 10 minutes from us and I actually sent my husband there and he has been going there for two years now. FINALLY he gets his hair cut on time! And it's a decent cut to boot! It's all good from where I sit.


God Bless You, Anon Pink.

I have this 'male barber shop. which is baseball themed. The women don't dress hot and not all of them are attractive but they tend to be young (but then again, aren't most hair stylists?)

The throw in a machine neck massage and a shampoo. My stylist has (censored) amazing shampoo scalp massages! I've had sex worse than her massages.

My wife knows that is why I go there. She's fine with it. A massage is just a massage, particularly when it's only involving the BIG head and we are both clothed and in public.


----------



## JCD

Sandfly said:


> I've actually got an allergy to metal, sharpened metal.
> 
> It only affects my testicles, but that's reason enough to avoid naked contact with experts in sharpened-metal management.


So you are saying your wife can't cook? Or did you think the carrots, zucchini, parsnips and cucumbers all came from the market prechopped?

Just saying. You sleep next to someone skilled in knife play...


----------



## Adeline

I'm pretty sure this is an episode plot in several sitcom shows... Boy Meets World and King of Queens come to mind. They each go get their haircuts way too frequently just to see the hot stylist. Real life, yo.

Ya know, I've always wondered what happened in the back rooms of Sports Clips... the darkly lit area labeled "showers" where they disappear to apparently wash their clients hair... I've always found that odd :rofl:


----------



## JCD

Adeline said:


> I'm pretty sure this is an episode plot in several sitcom shows... Boy Meets World and King of Queens come to mind. They each go get their haircuts way too frequently just to see the hot stylist. Real life, yo.
> 
> Ya know, I've always wondered what happened in the back rooms of Sports Clips... the darkly lit area labeled "showers" where they disappear to apparently wash their clients hair... I've always found that odd :rofl:


I was getting a legitimate massage in Thailand and I asked for directions to use the bathroom.

I misunderstood and started walking in the wrong direction and they panickedly stopped me VERY QUICKLY from walking down the hallway with a bunch of small private booths.

Just an observation.


----------



## JCD

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree::iagree:
> 
> That thing looks disturbing on so many levels.
> 
> Why would I pay a strange twenty something yr old girl, possibly with a ton of resentment for anything with a beard and testicles , $100.00 to put a razor to my neck?
> 
> 
> Lol, those guys don't really understand what life is worth.
> 
> The only woman that I allow to put a sharp instrument to my neck is my wife.
> And most times when she's shaving me , she straddles my lap and I'm in a blissful trance.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a few women comparing it to their male hairdresser.
> Hello ladies!
> Would you allow your hairdresser to put a razor to your neck?


Sweeny Todd tried that and couldn't make a go of it.

No repeat customers.

Try again.


----------



## JCD

FrenchFry said:


> Like I kind of get it but it just seems like sometimes the priorities are hilariously wrong.
> 
> Getting coffee I want:
> 
> *Delicious Drinks
> *Made well
> *Reasonable Price
> *Lots of variety
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> V
> hotties flirting with me?
> 
> But for most patrons frequenting those places the order is backwards and you pay more for the privilege!
> 
> Like if Tiggy's Chippendale spa opened, I need first:
> 
> *Competent technicians
> * Reasonable Prices
> * Variety of services
> * Good snacks (please, I love spa snacks)
> |
> |
> |
> |
> v
> *hot dudes giving me a pedicure while winking at me.
> 
> I'll run the idea by the H tonight, see what he thinks. :rofl:


The failure in this analysis is that an actual small number of people can differentiate between a 'boutique' coffee house, Starbucks...and the $9 an hour guy who makes a 'McLatte' at the Golden Arches.

So you are always paying for externals: pretentiousness, Marketing Mob Mentality...or in this case boobs.

Men pay for what is important to them...and women CONTINUE to underestimate the value of boobs to a guy.


----------



## Adeline

JCD said:


> I was getting a legitimate massage in Thailand and I asked for directions to use the bathroom.
> 
> I misunderstood and started walking in the wrong direction and they panickedly stopped me VERY QUICKLY from walking down the hallway with a bunch of small private booths.
> 
> Just an observation.


are you speaking in code to let me know the answers which I seek?! Because now I want to go all secret squirrel and risk Sports Clips barbers cutting my hair just to see whats up... though I think they'd kick me out for being female. Sexist.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Why would a woman accept a job serving coffee , either topless in a short pair of cut off jeans ,or in a two piece bikini or even nude? 

Why would a woman want to work in the nude or topless , in a male dominated environment like a barber saloon?

Obviously the men aren't paying her solely because of her excellent barbering skills..
She's being paid to take off her clothes , and be subjected to the 
" male gaze."

This is what confuses me all the time.

Clearly, it is sexism and blatant sexual objectification. How many men would go to a barber salon or a coffee shop / bistro where the barbers or baristas were male and worked in the nude?

Yet quite a few female posters on this thread see no problem with it.
That's why I sometimes question the whole sexual objectification theory , and exactly who is supposed to be blamed .


----------



## LongWalk

What is the sexual objectification theory? Men are crazy about looking at women. That is theory not fact.


----------



## Caribbean Man

JCD said:


> Sweeny Todd tried that and couldn't make a go of it.
> 
> No repeat customers.
> 
> Try again.


I guess we could accurately say that Sweeny literally 
" _made a killing _" from barbering.
If aman chose Sweeny as his barber , there would be absolutely no reason or possibility of coming back for another " cut."
Trap door et al!


----------



## Caribbean Man

LongWalk said:


> What is the sexual objectification theory? Men are crazy about looking at women. That is theory not fact.


Well some people say it's fact.

I'm just confused, especially when confronted by " normal " everyday realities like these female barbers.


----------



## JCD

Adeline said:


> are you speaking in code to let me know the answers which I seek?! Because now I want to go all secret squirrel and risk Sports Clips barbers cutting my hair just to see whats up... though I think they'd kick me out for being female. Sexist.


I...am...not...speaking...in...code. IF...such...a...code...existed...other men help me...would...take help me... strong... measure...to...stop...such...revelations.

But...there...is...no yes there is...code.


----------



## JCD

Caribbean Man said:


> Well some people say it's fact.
> 
> I'm just confused, especially when confronted by " normal " everyday realities like these female barbers.


Why ask why? Just be happy that some women are more than happy to doff their bras for some extra cash as long as none of the participants gets hurt.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Caribbean Man said:


> Why would a woman accept a job serving coffee , either topless in a short pair of cut off jeans ,or in a two piece bikini or even nude?
> 
> Why would a woman want to work in the nude or topless , in a male dominated environment like a barber saloon?
> 
> Obviously the men aren't paying her solely because of her excellent barbering skills..
> She's being paid to take off her clothes , and be subjected to the
> " male gaze."
> 
> This is what confuses me all the time.
> 
> Clearly, it is sexism and blatant sexual objectification. How many men would go to a barber salon or a coffee shop / bistro where the barbers or baristas were male and worked in the nude?
> 
> Yet quite a few female posters on this thread see no problem with it.
> That's why I sometimes question the whole sexual objectification theory , and exactly who is supposed to be blamed .


If some want's to work at a make money off there body either by barbers/baristas/stripping/porn ect that's their choice. As long as everyone's fully willing participants I really have nothing to say about it imo.
On a personal level if my husband was going to places like this I would most likely lose some respect for him.


----------



## Blondilocks

The minute an article of clothing comes off, that's prostitution in my book. Don't care if there is zero touching.


----------



## Oldfaithful

Some women have nothing to sell but their looks and bodies. I'm not going to deny them their only avenue to supporting themselves. 
I still think it's sad that that's all they have.

I don't think I would like my husband going to a barbershop like that if it costs more money. If it's just cute women in right clothes that's not that different from most bars and some restaurants around here.


----------



## JCD

I am still stuck at wondering at the intelligence of these women working around steam, frothing milk and hot water topless...


----------



## Caribbean Man

Oldfaithful said:


> Some women have nothing to sell but their looks and bodies. I'm not going to deny them their only avenue to supporting themselves.
> I still think it's sad that that's all they have.


I agree 100% with you here.
In any event it's their body they can do whatever they want with it.
I will not find myself there.

However I think it's illogical for some women here to blame men 100% for the sexual objectification of women because , according to them , these women are were emotionally damaged by men in the past, whilst at the same time saying that they have no problem with these women doing these things..:scratchhead:

That's why I feel people should take responsibility for their own actions.

Sexual objectification is not a simple black & white issue as some would have us believe.


----------



## Adeline

JCD said:


> I...am...not...speaking...in...code. IF...such...a...code...existed...other men help me...would...take help me... strong... measure...to...stop...such...revelations.
> 
> But...there...is...no yes there is...code.


10-4 :rofl:


----------



## staarz21

Caribbean Man said:


> I agree 100% with you here.
> In any event it's their body they can do whatever they want with it.
> I will not find myself there.
> 
> However I think it's illogical for some women here to blame men 100% for the sexual objectification of women because , according to them , these women are were emotionally damaged by men in the past, whilst at the same time saying that they have no problem with these women doing these things..:scratchhead:
> 
> That's why I feel people should take responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> Sexual objectification is not a simple black & white issue as some would have us believe.


I have to agree (I am a woman). This isn't some country where women are forced to do anything. The women who choose to work in the barber shops of coffee shops are doing it of their own free will because they KNOW men will respond. The only people objectifying the women are the women themselves. 

In Washington state where we were stationed last (McChord AFB) there were bikini coffee shops (they wore lingerie, bikinis, or pasties) A cup of coffee (think tall from starbucks) was $6.00 PLUS you had to tip. I know this because my H and I frequented these shops. Honestly, the girl made my coffee better without the burnt taste I get at starbucks. She talked to us frequently about how stupid men were to tip her $20 + for a nipple slip. I feel bad for the men lol.

My SIL is a stripper. She knows exactly what to say and do to get men to pay up. She can work for 6 hours on a Wednesday and still take home a chunk of change that could be considered a monthly income. She gets gifts all of the time as well. She LOVES her job. Never complains about it.

If anyone is being taken advantage of...it's the men.


----------



## Oldfaithful

staarz21 said:


> I have to agree (I am a woman). This isn't some country where women are forced to do anything. The women who choose to work in the barber shops of coffee shops are doing it of their own free will because they KNOW men will respond. The only people objectifying the women are the women themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> In Washington state where we were stationed last (McChord AFB) there were bikini coffee shops (they wore lingerie, bikinis, or pasties) A cup of coffee (think tall from starbucks) was $6.00 PLUS you had to tip. I know this because my H and I frequented these shops. Honestly, the girl made my coffee better without the burnt taste I get at starbucks. She talked to us frequently about how stupid men were to tip her $20 + for a nipple slip. I feel bad for the men lol.
> 
> 
> 
> My SIL is a stripper. She knows exactly what to say and do to get men to pay up. She can work for 6 hours on a Wednesday and still take home a chunk of change that could be considered a monthly income. She gets gifts all of the time as well. She LOVES her job. Never complains about it.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is being taken advantage of...it's the men.




When money changes hands the men are being taken advantage of for the most part. 
The problem with objectification is when it occurs in situations where a woman is minding her own business and gets harassed, assaulted, treated like she's less than human.


----------



## jld

It makes me sad that we are looking at either blaming the women or the men for this situation. I think what we really need is a change to our economic system. Any ideas there?


----------



## Oldfaithful

jld said:


> It makes me sad that we are looking at either blaming the women or the men for this situation. I think what we really need is a change to our economic system. Any ideas there?



Go back to hunter gatherers?


----------



## Blondilocks

How are men being taken advantage of? They willingly open their wallets. No one is forcing them to leave a big tip or request a special service (don't even want to think what a 'nipple slip' is - it hurts just to read it). From all accounts, porn is alive and well and a lot of it is free.


----------



## jld

Oldfaithful said:


> Go back to hunter gatherers?


Lol. I thought there might be some progressive ideas out there.


----------



## Oldfaithful

jld said:


> Lol. I thought there might be some progressive ideas out there.



I just don't think it's ever going to go away. It's easy money and women who have no other skills are able to make a lot of money just for being hot and knowing how to pretend.


----------



## staarz21

Oldfaithful said:


> When money changes hands the men are being taken advantage of for the most part.
> The problem with objectification is when it occurs in situations where a woman is minding her own business and gets harassed, assaulted, treated like she's less than human.


Yes. I definitely agree.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

FrenchFry said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> However, would it be more along the lines of hottie barbershops where there are mostly conservative uniforms or bikini baristas where the outfits are skimpier and themed?
> 
> Decisions decisions.


I hate "themes"...seems like they're trying too hard!

How about gender-neutral uniforms: different colored wife-beaters and short-shorts made of sweatpants fabric (clingy, but not speedo-y).

Yeah, I like it! :smthumbup:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Funny thing....there was a place like this called Knockouts next to the Subway that I frequent. I just noticed today that they are out of business....and the sign is down. Oh well...


----------



## Miss Taken

To each their own but I wouldn't be okay with it. I pass no judgement on the wives that permit this though. Everyone has a different level of boundaries and what is "allowed" in marriage. 

I'd suppose my boundaries are on the more stringent side as I'm also not okay with him going to a strip club, or a "massage parlor", calling phone-sex chatlines or watching live web-cam porn either.

As a concession, I'm more than willing to dance for the guy I'm with, cut his hair topless, give him erotic massages myself, and talk dirty. 

Whatever you do when you're single is not my business and I don't pass judgment on doing the above but if you're with me, you're with me. Getting flirted with by a random stranger is one thing but actively seeking it out is another in my opinion.


----------

